

Last day to apply to YC Hacks - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/last-day-to-apply-to-yc-hacks

======
ericabiz
Question for the hackathon organizers: Do you want attendees to come in with a
completely new concept that they haven't worked on before? And, if it's okay
to have worked on it previously, how far along is "too far along" for this
hackathon? Thanks!

------
Jemaclus
I've never really done a hackathon before. What's the gist of it? Do you just
show up and work on whatever you want for the duration, then present it at the
end? Or is there a theme revealed at the beginning?

~~~
katm
There's no theme for YC Hacks. We're leaving it open. You can build whatever
you want.

~~~
xur17
Should we have teams in mind, or just plan to form one when we get there?

~~~
katm
You can do it either way. We'll make it possible for attendees to get in touch
with one another beforehand if they'd like to try forming a team in advance.

------
wlue
Aw man, is there any way to still apply? I had the form filled out in my
browser, and I was waiting for a friend to fill out his application, but I
ended up forgetting to submit the form before 12:00am PST.

------
ihuman
Can someone explain the appeal of an invite-only hackathon? I don't understand
what makes it "better" to one that anyone can apply to go to.

~~~
nwenzel
Basic things: are there enough chairs, are they compliant with maximum
occupancy restrictions of the building, are there enough snacks.

Less basic things: No on said YC Hacks way of getting people in the door is
better. It's just the way they're choosing to handle it. YC seems to want to
expand the community and this looks like a pretty good way to do it.

Despite the very high bar of getting accepted into the YC program, I don't
think YC is trying to be "exclusive" based on excluding people. 90% or more of
what pg, sama, and the YC partners tell YC companies can be found online.

------
nicklovescode
Thanks for the reminder! I was planning to apply, but other things got in the
way and I would have forgotten.

------
Jd
I like how it says "tonight" but there is no day either on the post or on the
thread. Looks like people are posting more than 24hrs ago though, which makes
me think the day has already past...

------
sbuccini
So stoked for this. It's a great community to be involved in. Looking forward
to seeing everyone there (conditional on my acceptance, that is)

------
ely-s
I want to join, but I don't have a group.

If anyone wants to be in a group with me, you can add me with
eli0s"at"live.com.

~~~
jeffasinger
If I were you, I'd add a little bit about why someone should want to be in a
group with you, maybe what skills you have.

~~~
ely-s
Thanks for the suggestion.

I am a full-stack web application developer.

Here are the technologies I have experience with.

Python Django, Flask, Bottle Ruby Sinatra, Rails JavaScript Node.js, jQuery,
Backbone, Express PHP Jade/sass/less/CoffeeScript

~~~
username223
> I am a full-stack web application developer.

More like "full steaming pile wrangler." You can apparently deal with template
engines and ORMs in a few languages, which is moderately useful.

~~~
davidw
That kind of snark is best suited for other sites. We try to support one
another here, where possible.

------
personjerry
What will the hacks be judged on?

~~~
aashaykumar92
The idea and how well it's executed (functionality and design of end product)

------
brk
Thanks for the reminder. I threw in an application just to see what happens.

------
alok-g
Any idea of what tools, platforms and services will be available?

------
joslin01
I can't wait for this! I hope I'm accepted.

------
hc5
We're currently in PDT not PST.

